# [A] [Alexstrasza] Sturmbringer des Chaos



## mamiha (23. November 2011)

Ein fröhliches Hallo an alle tapferen Krieger Azeroths.

Wir die Sturmbringer des Chaos, eine kleine Allianzgilde, auf dem Server Alexstrasza suchen Unterstützung.

Wer wie wir die Nase voll hat von sogenannten "Stammgruppen", die sogar in Gilden die eigenen Mitglieder ausschließt, weil sie zuwenig oder gar keine Erfahrung haben.

Wem Randomgruppen in den es nur Zank und Streit gibt, meiden möchte, und wer vorallendingen "Wow" noch als das sieht was es ist nämlich ein Hobby.

Wer auch einfach mal im TS über die alltäglichen Dinge des Lebens einfach einen Plausch halten möchte, und nicht nur über Gearscore oder I-Level sprechen, denn "WoW" ist nicht der Mittelpunkt unseres Lebens.

Der würde gut zu uns passen, uns das sind im Moment meine Frau und ich, und ca. 15 Leute die mitten im Leben stehen, wir würden uns freuen vielleicht auch andere Paare zu begrüssen, aber natürlich auch jeden anderen der das 20 Lebensjahr hinter sich gelassen hat.

Wir stehen mitten im Leben und hoffen gleichgesinnte zufinden, die ein paar schöne Stunden mit uns verbringen wollen, um dabei ihrem Hobby "WoW" nachzugehen.

Wer der schnellen Erfolg sucht, oder den aktuellen Content so schnell wie möglich clearen möchte, der ist bei uns sicher falsch, wer aber nach dem zwanzigsten Wipe noch lachen kann und sich darüber freut einen schönen abend mit netten Leuten verbracht zuhaben, der findet bei uns vielleicht das was er sucht.

Sprecht einfach jemanden von uns Online an
 oder schaut auf unsere Hp  http://wowgilden.net/sturmbringer-des-chaos


Wir freuen uns auf euch Maike + Michael


----------



## mamiha (2. Dezember 2011)

Wir wünschen allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Wie ersten Gildenerfolge sind nun auch errungen, und die neuen Inis haben wir auch schon in einer Gildengruppe erfolgreich absoviert.

Grüsse Maike und Michi


----------



## mamiha (9. Dezember 2011)

Wir wünschen euch allen, ein schönes Wochenende.

Grüsse Maike und Michi


----------



## mamiha (16. Dezember 2011)

Wir wünschen euch ein schönes Wochenende, und suchen weiter nachen netten Mitspielern.

Grüsse Maike und Michi


----------



## mamiha (27. Dezember 2011)

Guten morgen zusammen,

und wir freuen uns immer noch über jeden der mit uns zocken mag.

Grüsse die "Sturmbringer des Chaos"


----------



## mamiha (2. Januar 2012)

Wir wünschen euch ein frohes und vorallendingen gesundes Jahr 2012.

LG Michi


----------



## mamiha (10. Januar 2012)

Eine schöne Woche euch allen, und vielleicht hat ja doch der Eine oder Andere lust, bei uns noch mit zu spielen.

LG Michi


----------



## mamiha (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wir freuen uns immer noch über jeden der mit uns Spielen will, ob Neuling oder alter Hase.

Grüsse Michi


----------



## mamiha (24. Januar 2012)

Wir sucher weiter nach netten Leuten.

Grüsse Michi


----------



## mamiha (2. Februar 2012)

Mal wieder ein Update, inzwischen ist die Gilde Level 5, da wir noch recht klein sind und es uns noch nicht solange gibt,
finde ich das schon recht beachtlich. 
Es werden praktisch jeden Abend gemeinsam Inis gemacht, und nebenher wird im TS rumgealbert.
Da wir nicht so gross werden wollen, gibt es nur noch wenig freie Plätze, also wartet nicht zulang bis ihr euch meldet ;-)

Grüsse Michi für die "Sturmbringer des Chaos"


----------



## mamiha (9. Februar 2012)

mal wieder nach oben schieb

LG Michi


----------



## mamiha (15. Februar 2012)

und wieder hoch damit, inzwischen Stufe 7 und Monster viel Spass dabei.

Grüsse Michi


----------



## mamiha (27. Februar 2012)

Wieder mal ein kurzes Update, inzwischen Level 9, den ersten Fl Raid haben wir am Samstag Gildenintern gemacht und hatten
total viel spass bei der Sache und haben sogar aus versehen 3 Bosse umgeklatscht, was llerdings nicht das wichtigste war.
4 Leute aus der Gruppe hatten FL noch gar nicht gesehen oder sehr wenig davon, auch sie sollten FL mal von innen sehen.

Die freude im TS war gross als wir auch noch ein kleines bischen erfolgreich waren auch wenn nicht alles auf anhieb geklappt hat,
war es trotzdem ein riesen spass, so soll es weiter gehen.

Grüsse die Sturmbringer


----------



## mamiha (14. März 2012)

Wieder mal hoch schieb, inzwischen Stufe 10 und wir suchen immer noch nette Mitspieler.

Grüsse "Sturmbinger des Chaos"


----------



## mamiha (23. März 2012)

Wieder geht es nach oben, auch mit der Gilde inzwischen ist Level 11 erreicht.

Wir wünschen allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Grüsse Sturmbinger des Chaos


----------



## mamiha (2. April 2012)

Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle ein schönes Wochenende.
Wir wollen jetzt versuchen einen Raid auf die Beine zu stellen, 2 Tage die Woche aber alles ganz
Zwanglos, und mit viel spass bei der Sache.

Ein Raidtag wird vermutlich der Mittwoch werden, der zweite steht noch nicht fest, Uhrzeiten sind auch noch nicht
festgemacht, wobei ein Beginn zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr wahrscheinlich sind.
RL hat weiter absolute priorität, und wenn jemand keine Zeit oder Lust hat wird er sicher nicht schief angesehen.

Eine schöne Woche euch allen

Grüsse Sturmbringer des Chaos


----------



## mamiha (11. April 2012)

Etwas verspätet, aber ich wünsche alle frohe Ostern.

Grüsse Michi


----------



## mamiha (23. April 2012)

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach netten Mitglieder, auch mit hinblick auf MoP, aber auch um
jetzt noch gemeinsam einen Gildeninternen Raid auf die Beine zustellen, bei dem aber nach wie vor
das gesellige Beisammen sein im Vordergrund stehen soll, und nicht die Erfolge.

Grüsse Michi


----------



## mamiha (7. Mai 2012)

ich hoffe ihr hattet alle ein schönes Wochenende.

Grüsse Michi


----------



## mamiha (22. Mai 2012)

wir suchen weiter und wünschen allen eine schöne Woche und frohe Pfingsten

Sturmbringer des Chaos


----------



## mamiha (1. Juni 2012)

mal wieder nach oben schieben

grüsse michi


----------



## mamiha (22. Juni 2012)

mal wieder hoch damit

Schönes Wochenende wünschen die "Sturmbringer des Chaos"


----------



## mamiha (16. Juli 2012)

mal wieder nach oben

Grüsse


----------



## mamiha (7. November 2012)

und mal wieder hoch damit, wir nehmen nur noch beschränkt leute auf, also lasst euch nicht zuviel Zeit ;-)

Grüsse Michi


----------



## mamiha (26. November 2012)

mal wieder nach oben schieben.

Grüsse


----------



## mamiha (24. Dezember 2012)

Wir wünschen ein frohes Fest

Sturmbringer des Chaos


----------



## mamiha (23. Januar 2013)

mal wieder noch oben schieben


----------



## mamiha (5. März 2013)

und kräftig schieben


----------



## mamiha (25. März 2013)

mal wieder nach oben schieben


----------



## mamiha (21. Mai 2013)

mal wieder hochschieb

eine schöne woche euch allen


----------



## mamiha (14. Juni 2013)

und hoch damit, allen ein schönes wochenende


----------

